# Onkyo TX-NR1008 Setup question



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

This is my first issue. It may just be a setup item I am missing. Need your help for a newbie.
I saw that a few of the moderators had Onkyo 1007, 3007 and 3008s. Basic setup should be the same.

When playing a BD/DVD, the receiver says (TV Sp On) on the read out. 
Why is it displaying that when I have the sound running to my receiver and not the LED TV Speakers?

I am using an HDMI Out to the LED and HDMI In from the Blu-Ray Player.

1. I checked to see that the LED speakers are set to use external sound.
2. The Blu-Ray player should be set correctly.
3. The Receiver displays that the HDMI In is Dolby D and the HDMI Out is Dolby D when cycling throught the
display button shown on the screen.



Sony BRAVIA KDL-55HX800 55" LED-LCD 
Sony BDP-S570 Blu-Ray Player
Onkyo TX-NR1008


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Page 58 in the manual, turn "TV Audio Out" to off.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think Marshall nailed it. That display comes on when the TV detects it is not connected to an HDMI Audio System as when HDMI Control is enabled the TV Speakers will automatically turn themselves off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

You guys rock! That fixed it! Thanks a million.

Now, what else can I get into :devil:


----------

